# 그런다니깐요



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I've been listening to the song "I Love You" by Akdong Musicians recently and came across the line, 
널 보는 날이면 둘만 만나는 날이 아닌데도
막 설레고 *그런다니깐요*

I"m guessing this is a combination of a few phrases? 그러다 + 니까? but not sure where the extra ㄴ come from... If you could break it down into its components and give me a few examples of how this phrase is used, that would be great.

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## mossgift

안녕하세요.

'그런다니깐요' is not a standard language, which means it is a kind of spoken Korean. Formal style of the expression would be '그런다니까요'.

 Like other people in any country, Korean also hardly ever use a standard  language every time they try to speak. So you can also use the phrase in any spoken language without thinking of grammatical errors.

Maybe this example would be helpful;Most Americans say not [WANT TO] in the way it sounds but [WANNA] in oral language.

Hope it helps.
Thank you.


----------



## Kross

The correct form of 그런다니깐요 is 그런다니까요. I think the former was probably chosen on purpose to give the more casual and fresher feeling that some adolescents expect from songs for teens. As you are guessing, that word in question is basically made up of two parts: 그런 (the compressed form  coming from 그러다) and ~ㄴ다니깐요. The ~ㄴ다니깐요 pattern can be used to reiterate what has been said before and confirm that. 

(source: https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/512429126699864065 )


----------



## yonh

그러(다) + -ㄴ- + -다니까 + -ㄴ + -요

*그러*다 : a verb
-는-(after consonant) / -*ㄴ*-(after vowel) : a prefinal ending for present tense verb
e.g. 먹다 - 먹는다 / 자다 - 잔다​-*다니까* : a final ending
-은(after consonant) / -는(after vowel) / -*ㄴ*(short for -는) : a postposition for emphasizing
e.g. 밥 먹자 - 밥은 먹자 / 이러다가 다치겠어요 - 이러다가는 다치겠어요 - 이러다간 다치겠어요​-*요* : a postposition for informal polite speech

All the parts above are in the dictionary, and used correctly. Unless they are slang words or something, colloquial or informal words are not necessarily considered as incorrect or non-standard expressions.


----------

